# Tiling bathroom



## ivaiva (Aug 27, 2008)

I am about to begin tiling a bathroom, tiling over the existing bathtub that is not level in the back. My delimma is do I put a level line at the bottom of the tub and work up or do I start at the top on a level line and work down? I am also tiling approx 5 ft up all the way around the bathroom wall and would it be best to start at the bottom of the bathtub and work out and up or start at a level line on the walls and work toward the bathtub? I'm using 3X6 field tile. ivaiva from Texas


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

I would start at a level line and work towards the tub. You must have a level line of reference so all the tiles are straight above and beside the line. Cut to fit at the tub. This is coming from a guy who has not tiled yet but will!


----------



## robbie2883 (Aug 12, 2008)

i would start at the top. biggest reason being for looks. you start with full tiles at eye level and all the way down then all the cut tiles will be at the base.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Lay the tiles out on the wall first.3x6 your going to wind up with 5' anyway. stand mark around the tub walls. then install a wood straight edge HOT GLUED start at the low end of the tub with a full tile. make a mark and level out around the wall. install a wood straight edge with some HOT GLUE to the old tile or sub straight below the level line. then work up from there. once dried remove the wood strip and mark and cut the bottom tiles.


----------

